# how to convert a laptop into the tablet?



## techmonster (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello everyone,
              I'm Martin from US and i'm 27 years of age. Once upon a time i had read that "we can convert laptop into the tablet", but there is no discription how to convert it? So, my question is, How laptop converts into the tablet? If its possible to convert then please give me the solution how is it.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 1, 2012)

techmonster said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm Martin from US and i'm 27 years of age. Once upon a time i had read that "we can convert laptop into the tablet", but there is no discription how to convert it? So, my question is, How laptop converts into the tablet? If its possible to convert then please give me the solution how is it.



Not pheasible as you would need to replace the screen with a touch screen also the keyboard is housed in the main body with the components so there is no way to get rid of that, so in essence you would just have a laptop with a touch screen. Can't be done at least not for cheaper than buying a tablet...


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Aug 1, 2012)

Well I would think it would not be possible, just because the motherboard, cpu, ram, hard drive, basically everything that the computer needs to run is in the bottom part below the keyboard. Unless you wanna just sticky tape the bottom bit to the screen bit.


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

not possible


----------



## erocker (Aug 1, 2012)

But Google says it can be done: http://www.instructables.com/id/Windows-8-Tablet/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 1, 2012)

It is possible but it would require CNCs, molds for shaping plastic or metal working tools, and a bunch of other equipment.  It also wouldn't be as thin as an off-the-shelf tablet.  Ehm, in short, it would cost a lot more to convert a laptop into a tablet than simply buying a tablet.


----------



## caleb (Aug 1, 2012)

I think you seen that quote on some lappie with a touch screen. Dell has one where you can open the screen 360 degree and use only its touch screen.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 1, 2012)

caleb said:


> I think you seen that quote on some lappie with a touch screen. Dell has one where you can open the screen 360 degree and use only its touch screen.



My Toshiba work laptop does this though these laptop/tablets are too heavy and bulky to be used as a tablet for any lenght of time anyway. 

Honestly OP, spend $100 on a cheap Android 4 tablet, would be a lot better than using an old laptop.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 1, 2012)

Not possible?
If you are a  true hobbyist/geek/techie/forward thinker, then, just about anything is possible.

To add to Erocker's post...

They, also, have instructions for a capacitive touch display conversion.
How to make a tablet pc from an old laptop

When, I first started in digital circuits you either:

1. paid an outrageous amount for pre-built.
2. bought a kit
3. built from scratch

I, myself, was into electronics as a hobby in those days and built from scratch or kits.
Just as I did with everything... radios, power supplies, amps, test equipment, etc.
Just my opinion, but, I believe a lot of the younger people are missing out on that fun/education/learning experience with the plug and play era.

So to techmonster, if, you want to do it, go for it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 1, 2012)

To he honest, it would be a heavy ass tablet. Why not buy a 150$ range tegra 2 or something from new egg?


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 1, 2012)

buy a tablet. they are so cheap.


----------

